# repeated encounters = επαναλαμβανόμενες / πολλαπλές αναμετρήσεις



## fofoka (May 21, 2009)

Στο πλαίσιο της θεωρίας παιγνίων (και των επαναλαμβανόμενων παιγνίων):

"We have described a *single encounter *of the prisonner's dilemma. Might the efficient outcome be achieved in *repeated encounters *-or in a repeated game? If the same two people play the prisoner's dilemma daily, they might cooperate to establish a reputation for cooperating. Such reputation will influence the behavior of the other person in the next round of interaction."

Μήπως γνωρίζετε πώς θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί το "repeated encounters" σε αυτή την περίπτωση; 

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## fofoka (May 21, 2009)

Μήπως "επαναλαμβανόμενες αντιμετωπίσεις" (του διλήμματος);


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Έχει τη σημασία της «συνάντησης» που λέμε στον αθλητισμό. Συνώνυμο του «γύρου» (round) εδώ. Πρόταση: _Πολλαπλούς γύρους._ Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν έχει παγιωθεί με άλλο τρόπο σε ελληνικές μεταφράσεις.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

Παρεμπ να προσθέσω ότι εκείνο το _reputation_ στο πρωτότυπο, πάω στοίχημα ότι είναι typo τού _repetition_. Πάντως μου αρέσουν οι αντιμετωπίσεις, ιδίως σε σχέση με τους γύρους και τις συναντήσεις, μιας και το _Δίλημμα του Κρατουμένου_ είναι παίγνιο μια-κι-έξω. :)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παρεμπ να προσθέσω ότι εκείνο το _reputation_ στο πρωτότυπο, πάω στοίχημα ότι είναι typo τού _repetition_.


Θα το χάσεις. «Βγάζω καλό όνομα» είναι εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θα το χάσεις. «Βγάζω καλό όνομα» είναι εδώ.


Το 'χασα ήδη.  Δεν είχα προσέξει το _reputation_ που προηγούνταν αμέσως πριν.


----------



## fofoka (May 21, 2009)

Ναι, "reputation" είναι. Και συγκεκριμένα, "δημιουργώ τη φήμη ότι είμαι συνεργάσιμος". Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

Τελικά τι θα βάλεις — _αντιμετωπίσεις_ ή _γύρους_;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά τι θα βάλεις — _αντιμετωπίσεις_ ή _γύρους_;


Ακριβώς, στις επόμενες φορές που θα αναμετρηθείτε με το πρόβλημα θα συνεργασθείτε και θα βγείτε να προτείνετε εξαρχής μία λύση, μεγιστοποιώντας το αποτέλεσμα. :)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

GMT (δεν προφέρεται Greenwich Mean Time): πέρασα από τις _αντιπαραθέσεις_ και τις απέρριψα. Ναι, *αναμετρήσεις* — ωραίο, ακριβές, ταιριαστό.


----------



## fofoka (May 21, 2009)

Αναμετρήσεις είχα βάλει αρχικά, μετά έγραψα αντιμετωπίσεις, αλλά τώρα θα το ξανακάνω αναμετρήσεις . Χίλια ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως μου αρέσουν οι αντιμετωπίσεις, ιδίως σε σχέση με τους γύρους και τις συναντήσεις, μιας και το _Δίλημμα του Κρατουμένου_ είναι παίγνιο μια-κι-έξω. :)


...οπότε, αν έχετε όρεξη για παιχνίδια: http://prisoners-dilemma.herokuapp.com/home...


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 3, 2020)

nickel said:


> Έχει τη σημασία της «συνάντησης» που λέμε στον αθλητισμό. Συνώνυμο του «γύρου» (round) εδώ. Πρόταση: _Πολλαπλούς γύρους._ Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν έχει παγιωθεί με άλλο τρόπο σε ελληνικές μεταφράσεις.



Περί ορολογίας, να δώσω το πενιχρό μου –και μόνο σωστό – δίλεπτο. 

Με βάση το βιβλίο του Βαρουφάκη (_Θεωρία Παιγνίων_, Gutenberg, 2007) το οποίο αποτελεί κεντρικό έργο αναφοράς, εδώ μιλάμε για _γύρους_.

Τώρα, η _αναμέτρηση_ είναι σίγουρα μια κομψή απόδοση, όμως πιστεύω ότι παρουσιάζει κάποια ιδιαίτερα προβληματικά σημεία. 


Εξηγούμαι: 

Στη θεωρία παιγνίων, το παίγνιο _παίζεται_, _διεξάγεται_ ή, έστω, _εκτελείται_. 


Δηλαδή: 

α) Ο κανόνας δεν είναι η αναμέτρηση / αντιπαράθεση. Υπάρχουν ποικίλα παίγνια: συντονισμού, σύγκρουσης κ.ά. Το δε _δίλημμα του κρατούμενου_ είναι μια κατηγορία από μόνο του. Θέτει ζητήματα συνεργασίας, εμπιστοσύνης, συλλογικής δράσης κ.ά.

β) Δεν εστιάζουμε τόσο στους παίκτες (οι οποίοι δεν θα λέγαμε ότι _αναμετρώνται_, αλλά μάλλον ότι _επιλέγουν στρατηγικές _και _κάνουν κινήσεις_), όσο στο παίγνιο το ίδιο. Είναι το παίγνιο που παίζεται. Άρα μάλλον θα λέγαμε, όπως, κατά τη γνώμη μου, σωστά είχε αντιληφθεί η fofoka, ότι οι παίκτες έρχονται _αντιμέτωποι_ με το παίγνιο.


Οπότε, βάσει των προαναφερθέντων, θα πρότεινα το πλέον καθιερωμένο και ασφαλές: *επαναλαμβανόμενες διεξαγωγές* (του παίγνιου).

Αν κοιτάξετε το κείμενο του αρχικού σχόλιου, μπορείτε να δείτε ότι όχι μόνο δεν υφίσταται κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά μάλλον πρόκειται για την πλέον λειτουργική απόδοση, καθώς δεν αφήνει περιθώρια για απορίες του τύπου «ποιος αντιμετωπίζει_ /_ αναμετράται με ποιον ή τι».

Να σημειώσω ότι τα παραπάνω οπωσδήποτε δεν αφορούν μόνο το βιβλίο του Βαρουφάκη. Είτε μιλάμε για παραδοχές είτε για ορολογικές επιλογές, πρόκειται για απόψεις και όρους που απαντούν ευρέως στο πεδίο της Θεωρίας Παιγνίων.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2020)

Άρα καλά άρχισα (#3). Να πούμε «πολλές επαναλήψεις του παιχνιδιού»; (Δεν με τρελαίνουν οι «διεξαγωγές».)


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 4, 2020)

nickel said:


> Άρα καλά άρχισα (#3). Να πούμε «πολλές επαναλήψεις του παιχνιδιού»; (Δεν με τρελαίνουν οι «διεξαγωγές».)



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ είχα σκεφτεί μια παρόμοια λύση, τις _διαδοχικές επαναλήψεις _(προσοχή: _του παίγνιου_). 

Ακριβώς η προηγούμενη παρενθετική παρατήρηση, όμως, δίνει ένα καλό παράδειγμα των ιδιαίτερων ορολογικών δεδομένων που οδήγησαν και στη δική μου πρόταση. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο το ειδικό λεξιλόγιο (jargon) του πεδίου, το γεγονός ότι μιλάμε για «θεωρία παιγνίων» και όχι «θεωρία παιχνιδιών». 

Πιο απλά, τόσο η λέξη «διαδοχικός» όσο και η λέξη «πολλαπλός», στη θεωρία παιγνίων, συνδέονται συμφραστικά με _στρατηγικές_ (π.χ., «πολλαπλές στρατηγικές» και «διαδοχική εξάλειψη αυστηρά κυριαρχούμενων στρατηγικών»). Με το δεδομένο αυτό, θα υπερασπιστώ τις *επαναλαμβανόμενες διεξαγωγές*, ως μια πολύ λειτουργική απόδοση, εύληπτη και ορολογικά συνεπή, που πιστεύω ότι σαφώς και δικαιούται μια θέση στον τίτλο του νήματος. 

Επί τη ευκαιρία, να συμπληρώσω, για να προλάβω πιθανές παρανοήσεις, ότι αν διαβάσει κανείς προσεκτικά το βιβλίο του Βαρουφάκη, θα δει πως κάποιες φορές αναφέρεται ότι οι παίκτες «αντιμετωπίζουν» ο ένας τον άλλο. Να επισημάνω, λοιπόν, πως αυτή η διατύπωση όντως εξυπηρετεί την έκφραση εντός συγκεκριμένων περιπτώσεων, όμως δεν συνεπάγεται καμία αντίφαση με τα λεγόμενα στο προηγούμενό μου σχόλιο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2020)

dominotheory said:


> αν διαβάσει κανείς προσεκτικά το βιβλίο του Βαρουφάκη



Το απέκτησα και θα ενημερωθώ. Αλλά προς το παρόν απολαμβάνω τις Καραβίδες.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 8, 2020)

nickel said:


> Το απέκτησα και θα ενημερωθώ.



Α, πολύ καλά θα κάνεις. 

Είναι ενδιαφέρον και ευχάριστο το βιβλίο, δεν τα γέμιζε τυχαία τα αμφιθέατρα ο Γιάνης. 

Αφού πρόκειται να εντρυφήσεις στη Θεωρία Παιγνίων, η οποία δεν είναι δα και κάνα ελαφρύ ανάγνωσμα για να χαλαρώνουμε ;), και επειδή κι ο Βαρουφάκης, όσο κι αν επιδιώκει να απευθυνθεί στο ευρύ κοινό, το 'χει το ζόρι του, ίσως σου φανούν χρήσιμες και αυτές οι 24 εισαγωγικές διαλέξεις του Ben Polak, καθηγητή Οικονομικών στο Πανεπιστήμιο Yale. Πάνε αρκετά χρόνια που τις είχα δει, και μεγάλο μέρος τους είχα μεταφράσει, αλλά θυμάμαι καλά πολλά σημεία και ότι γενικότερα είχαν χρησιμεύσει εξαιρετικά στην επιμέλεια σχετικού υλικού, στο επίπεδο των μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών, που είχα αναλάβει. Εννοείται ότι κάποιους από τους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους συνεργάστηκα τότε, και με τους οποίους εξακολουθώ να συνεργάζομαι, συμβουλεύτηκα πριν κάνω την πρότασή μου.


----------



## pontios (Mar 9, 2020)

Πέρα από το συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο της παρούσας συζήτησης ...
Νομίζω το "encounter" (του "repeated encounter") ενέχει την έννοια της "αναμέτρησης" ... a difficult meeting and struggle (either mental or physical) with an unknown outcome - a head-to-head/face-off/showdown ... it's how I sense it (without referring to the dictionaries).

Even if cooperating brings about the best/most efficient outcome for both players - there's always self interests/ulterior motives (on both sides) being served and the situation is always difficult to read (and potentially always hostile) - hence, an "encounter".


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 11, 2020)

pontios said:


> Πέρα από το συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο της παρούσας συζήτησης ...
> Νομίζω το "encounter" (του "repeated encounter") ενέχει την έννοια της "αναμέτρησης" ... a difficult meeting and struggle (either mental or physical) with an unknown outcome - a head-to-head/face-off/showdown ... it's how I sense it (without referring to the dictionaries).
> 
> Even if cooperating brings about the best/most efficient outcome for both players - there's always self interests/ulterior motives (on both sides) being served and the situation is always difficult to read (and potentially always hostile) - hence, an "encounter".



Λοιπόν, πάμε μια ακόμη.

Αρχικά, μιλάμε για το _Δίλημμα του Κρατούμενου_. Είναι ένα συγκεκριμένο παίγνιο, έχει συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά. Οι παίκτες, στο πρότυπο παίγνιο, που είναι _στατικό παίγνιο_, δεν συναντιούνται ποτέ. Οι _αποδόσεις_ είναι δεδομένες και το μόνο που έχουν να διαλέξουν είναι η _στρατηγική_ τους. Δεν υπάρχει καμία «αναμέτρηση» μεταξύ τους. Αυτή είναι η λογική του παίγνιου. Ακόμη κι αν οι παίκτες μπορούσαν να συνεννοηθούν, η _ορθολογικότητα_ της απόφασης είναι το κριτήριο (στη βάση της έννοιας της _κοινής γνώσης ορθολογισμού_), όχι κάποια ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση. Το μόνο που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε είναι ότι «αναμετριούνται» με το ίδιο το παίγνιο, το _Δίλημμα του Κρατούμενου_. Επειδή, όμως, το _Δίλημμα του Κρατούμενου_ είναι μια αφηρημένη έννοια, δεν μπορεί να «αναμετρηθεί» με κανέναν. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι, όπως ήδη έχουμε πει (στο #13), και είχε σωστά καταλάβει η fofoka, το _αντιμετωπίζουν__. _

Αυτά είναι εισαγωγικά – σχετικά με την παρούσα υπό εξέταση περίπτωση, όπου μιλάμε για _επαναλαμβανόμενο παίγνιο_, θα επανέλθω. Δεν το κάνω τώρα, γιατί η ποσότητα των πληροφοριών θα εκτιναχθεί στα ύψη και θα είναι δύσκολα διαχειρίσιμη. Να πω μόνο ότι μια ακόμη θεμιτή απόδοση είναι τα *επαναλαμβανόμενα στάδια*, καθώς εδώ έχουμε την περίπτωση όπου ένα _παίγνιο σταδίου_ γίνεται _επαναλαμβανόμενο_. Σχετικά με τα προαναφερθέντα για το στατικό παίγνιο, δείτε τα εξής (τα έντονα, δικά μου):

It’s been said a couple of times that the PD is not a typical game in many respects. One of these respects is that all its rows and columns are either strictly dominated or strictly dominant. In any strategic-form game where this is true, iterated elimination of strictly dominated strategies is guaranteed to yield a unique solution. Later, however, we will see that for many games this condition does not apply, and then our analytic task is less straightforward.

The reader will probably have noticed something disturbing about the outcome of the PD. Had both players refused to confess, they’d have arrived at the lower-right outcome in which they each go to prison for only 2 years, thereby _both_ earning higher utility than either receives when both confess. This is the most important fact about the PD, and its significance for game theory is quite general. We’ll therefore return to it below when we discuss equilibrium concepts in game theory. For now, however, let us stay with our use of this particular game to illustrate the difference between strategic and extensive forms.

When people introduce the PD into popular discussions, one will often hear them say that the police inspector must lock his prisoners into separate rooms so that they can’t communicate with one another. *The reasoning behind this idea seems obvious: if the players could communicate, they’d surely see that they’re each better off if both refuse, and could make an agreement to do so, no? This, one presumes, would remove each player’s conviction that he or she must confess because they’ll otherwise be sold up the river by their partner. In fact, however, this intuition is misleading and its conclusion is false.
*
*When we represent the PD as a strategic-form game, we implicitly assume that the prisoners can’t attempt collusive agreement since they choose their actions simultaneously.* In this case, agreement before the fact can’t help. If Player I is convinced that his partner will stick to the bargain then he can seize the opportunity to go scot-free by confessing. Of course, he realizes that the same temptation will occur to Player II; but in that case he again wants to make sure he confesses, as this is his only means of avoiding his worst outcome. The prisoners’ agreement comes to naught because they have no way of enforcing it; their promises to each other constitute what game theorists call ‘cheap talk’.
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/game-theory/#PD


----------



## pontios (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks, dominotheory.

Αφού ανέφερες την "αντιμετώπιση"(μπορεί να ταιριάζει καλύτερα; ).

Νομίζω σε κάθε "encounter" υπάρχει μια αίσθηση εναντίωσης/αντιμετώπισης, αν θέλεις (αυτό μας υποδεικνύει το "encounter") . Δεν πρόκειται για κάτι το φιλικό ή άνετο.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 17, 2020)

.......


pontios said:


> Thanks, dominotheory.
> 
> Αφού ανέφερες την "αντιμετώπιση"(μπορεί να ταιριάζει καλύτερα; ).
> 
> Νομίζω σε κάθε "encounter" υπάρχει μια αίσθηση εναντίωσης/αντιμετώπισης, αν θέλεις (αυτό μας υποδεικνύει το "encounter") . Δεν πρόκειται για κάτι το φιλικό ή άνετο.



Όσον αφορά τις _αντιμετωπίσεις_, όχι, αγαπητέ φίλε, δεν ταιριάζει αυτή η απόδοση, δημιουργεί μια ασαφή και πιθανότατα παραπλανητική εντύπωση. Αν θέλεις, διάβασε λίγο το σχετικό κείμενο από την εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Stanford. Τα παίγνια έχουν έναν λογικομαθηματικό χαρακτήρα, με σκοπό τις προβλέψεις των επιλογών ορθολογικών παικτών επί δεδομένων αποδόσεων (ωφέλειας). Δεν πρόκειται για αναμετρήσεις, όπως οι ποδοσφαιρικές κ.ά.

Και, επί τη ευκαιρία, να το ξαναπούμε, υπό όρους παιγνιοθεωρητικούς, ο τίτλος του νήματος (_repeated encounters = επαναλαμβανόμενες / πολλαπλές αναμετρήσεις_) είναι εσφαλμένος.

Αναφορικά με τις δύο άλλες προτάσεις (_διεξαγωγές_ και _στάδια_), μετά από λίγη επιπλέον έρευνα, πιστεύω ότι η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη απόδοση είναι τα *επαναλαμβανόμενα στάδια* (χωρίς αυτό επουδενί να σημαίνει ότι δεν στέκουν οι _επαναλαμβανόμενες διεξαγωγές_). Σχετικά με το επαναλαμβανόμενο παίγνιο (εννοώ, συγκεκριμένα, το _Δίλημμα του κρατούμενου_), θα επανέλθω με μια όσο γίνεται πιο σύντομη αναφορά.


Πέρα από όλα τα παραπάνω, όσον αφορά το _encounter_ (αν και γνωρίζουμε από την εποχή του Κικέρωνα ότι η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση είναι μια φενάκη), δεν νομίζω ότι έχει έτσι ακριβώς το πράγμα, δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύουν τα περί _εναντίωσης_ που αναφέρεις.

Δες, για παράδειγμα, τις πρώτες σημασίες των τριών λεξικών που δίνει το Collins:

_1. If you encounter problems or difficulties, you experience them
_ [COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary]

_1. to come upon or meet casually or unexpectedly_ 
[Collins English Dictionary]

_1. to meet unexpectedly; come upon _
[Webster’s New World College Dictionary, 4th Edition] 

Ή την πρώτη σημασία που δίνει το Macmillan:

_1. a meeting, especially one that was not planned


_


----------



## pontios (Mar 17, 2020)

Δεν επιμένω, βέβαια - και έχω λάβει υπόψη μου όλες τις άλλες σημασίες.
Νομίζω το "encounter" εδώ έχει την έννοια (περίπου) του ... "come up against".

come up against
phrasal verb of come
be faced with or opposed by.
"I'd come up against this kind of problem before" = I'd "encountered" this kind of problem before. 

I think the 2 players "face each other/encounter each other" .. and there's nothing "unplanned" here - it's not a "chance meeting".

So, the third encounter, for example, was the third time the players faced each other/were opposed by each other/came up against each other.... και ταιριάζει νομίζω η "αντιμετώπιση " εδώ (για το encounter).;
Έτσι το βλέπω, τέλος πάντων.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 17, 2020)

pontios said:


> Δεν επιμένω, βέβαια - και έχω λάβει υπόψη μου όλες τις άλλες σημασίες.
> Νομίζω το "encounter" εδώ έχει την έννοια (περίπου) του ... "come up against".
> 
> come up against
> ...



Το βλέπεις έτσι επειδή, ίσως, δεν έχεις κατανοήσει ότι ο μόνος λόγος που το _Δίλημμα_ γίνεται επαναλαμβανόμενο είναι για να διερευνηθεί η πιθανότητα της συνεργασίας. Και, στο επαναλαμβανόμενο παίγνιο, ο γενικός κανόνας υποδεικνύει ως πρώτη κίνηση τη συνεργασία.


----------



## pontios (Mar 17, 2020)

Έχεις δίκιο ... δεν γνωρίζω τις λεπτομέρειες και το αντικείμενο του παιγνίου (εντελώς).
Αλλά, δεν είναι δεδομένη η συνεργασία, έτσι δεν είναι ... ;
Σε ένα παίγνιο με 10 γύρους ... μπορεί να συνεργάζονταν οι δυο παίκτες μεταξύ τους από τον τρίτο - έβδομο γύρο , και στους τελευταίους τρις γύρους να κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους (do their own thing).
Εδω, ίσως, έγκειται το δίλημμα κάθε γύρο ("να συνεργαστώ ή όχι αυτόν τον γύρο");

I'm guessing ...
The 2 players face/"encounter" each other ("αντιμετωπίζονται" μεταξύ τους) each and every round, and anything can happen? 
Cooperation is never a given ... (and the dilemma is whether to cooperate or not).


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 17, 2020)

pontios said:


> Έχεις δίκιο ... δεν γνωρίζω τις λεπτομέρειες και το αντικείμενο του παιγνίου (εντελώς).
> Αλλά, δεν είναι δεδομένη η συνεργασία, έτσι δεν είναι ... ;





pontios said:


> Σε ένα παίγνιο με 10 γύρους ... μπορεί να συνεργάζονταν οι δυο παίκτες μεταξύ τους από τον τρίτο - έβδομο γύρο , και στους τελευταίους τρις γύρους να κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους (do their own thing).



Δεν είναι τόσο απλό – π.χ., αυτό (« να κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους») δεν θα το έλεγες ούτε γι' αστείο αν είχες ελέγξει τι σημαίνει η _κοινή γνώση ορθολογισμού_, κάτι που ήδη έχει αναφερθεί.

Δεν θέλω να ακούγομαι απότομος, όμως θεωρώ λανθασμένη στάση να επιμένεις σχετικά με ένα θέμα το οποίο δεν έχεις μελετήσει, ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν είναι ζήτημα γενικής γνώσης, αλλά απαιτεί μια σχετική εξειδίκευση. Έχεις μια υποχρέωση να το κοιτάξεις πριν δώσεις τη γνώμη σου.

Γι' αυτό αρκετές φορές έχω προτρέψει για λίγη σχετική μελέτη.


----------



## pontios (Mar 18, 2020)

Έχεις δίκιο, και δεν επιμένω.
It just seems strange to me that "repeated encounters" would be chosen here instead of, say, "game reruns" or "repeated games", if there's nothing more to convey.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 18, 2020)

pontios said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, και δεν επιμένω.
> It just seems strange to me that "repeated encounters" would be chosen here instead of, say, "game reruns" or "repeated games", if there's nothing more to convey.



Τώρα κάπου φτάνουμε. 
Είναι workaround (το _encounter_), γιατί όλο το παίγνιο (με όλες τις επαναλήψεις μέσα) είναι_ repeated game_.



In many strategic situations, players interact repeatedly over time.
 
Perhaps repetition of the same game might foster cooperation.
 
By _*repeated games*_ we refer to a situation in which the same _*stage game*_ (strategic form game) is played at each date for some duration of T periods. 
https://economics.mit.edu/files/4754​


----------

